# mane on which side of the neck



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

supposedly they are supposed to be on the right side. but I don't think it even matters in shows.
I just let my horses' manes pick their own side. I've had two lefties and one righty.


----------



## ShaNeighNeigh (Dec 13, 2009)

The Traditional side is the Right. but i have seen them both sides in shows..


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

On the right. You ALWAYS braid on the right, and try to train your horses mane to fall on the right if you show.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I let my horse's mane go where it wants!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My mare is the only one out of my seven horses that has her mane on the right side.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with the right side, every horse I have owned and shown has had their mane on the right side. 

But really it is what side the mane falls on naturally.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Its funny, because everything else is done on the left side. Braiding it to the right and leaving it for a few days can train a main to stay to one side.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Its funny, because everything else is done on the left side. Braiding it to the right and leaving it for a few days can train a main to stay to one side.


I think this was the traditional reason, braiding it on the right kept it out of the way!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^ def makes sence.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

ok, thanks for the clarification everyone! I think I am going to train Sonya's mane to her right side.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The right side's usually what they should lay on, but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I've basically given up on getting Thumper's mane to just be on one side- his crazy mane is on BOTH sides, AND down the middle! I just leave it and braid it for shows on the right side.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is like being right handed or left handed. There are more right handed people then left but neither is wrong. That being said some type or events of shows have what they consider to be norms. It comes down to history in some cases. It is the way it has always been done so we keep doing it. Past that there is no reason.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Both of my mares are lefties.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

My horses' manes lie on the right side. Definitely makes things easier


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

my mares mane will flop to the opposite side i brushed it too..... like everyone else said, theres really no right or wrong...


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my horses mane lies on the left side, i leave it there unless i braid, when i braid to the right


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare's mane is on the left, but the two young horses that I look after and am training, are both on the right.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> *It is like being right handed or left handed*. There are more right handed people then left but neither is wrong. That being said some type or events of shows have what they consider to be norms. It comes down to history in some cases. It is the way it has always been done so we keep doing it. Past that there is no reason.


That's actually very true. I read that almost all horses are basically right handed (or hooved) The mane will fall on the dominant side. Training it to go the opposite way is like training a child to hold the pencil with the right hand when it wants to hold it with the left. 
We have 2 right siders one left sider and one who goes half and half. Must be ambidextrous :lol:


----------



## KristinJ (Dec 24, 2009)

I let mine go where ever. My old man's is on the left and my yearling is on the right =P


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

If I am thinking correctly Demi's is on the right, and Romeo's is on the right.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

english - right side
western- left side
thats what i have always been told


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see most show associations wanting it on a set side. Since most horses are predominantly dominant (say that 3 times fast :lol: )on the right side, I assume that is the most popular side.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Ariat164 said:


> english - right side
> western- left side
> thats what i have always been told


Thats right.. and the reason for western on the left is (back in the day) as most ropers were right handed, if a mane was on the right the lariat rope would get caught in it. So they'd train them to the left

I don't think it's an issue now days


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my students has a halflinger. His mane is so thick, I am thinking of parting it in the middle and braiding it on both sides. To try to thin that mane would be pure pony abuse!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ariat164 said:


> english - right side
> western- left side
> thats what i have always been told



_ I would not say that is true about western. Most western horses have their manes on the right side. No once that I know of changes it if it is falls on the left side it is left along same if it is on the right. All my mine are on the right side and they have never been moved over to show. Not even when they work cattle or my trainer ropes off them. I also know quite a few ropers as I use to do it and no one even brushed their horses manes little lone tried to move them._


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

mines on the right side........ if I'm remembering right...........


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

All my horses mane fall on the left side, I don't show in halter so I just let their manes be


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> _ I would not say that is true about western. Most western horses have their manes on the right side. No once that I know of changes it if it is falls on the left side it is left along same if it is on the right. All my mine are on the right side and they have never been moved over to show. Not even when they work cattle or my trainer ropes off them. I also know quite a few ropers as I use to do it and no one even brushed their horses manes little lone tried to move them._


Right.. it's not an issue now days, but back in the day it was


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't really think it should matter. I have horses with manes on the right andleft, and Toni's horses are a pretty even mix as well.

I agree that _traditionally _they were on the right, but who cares so long as it looks nice and doesn't bother anything? You shouldn't be marked down 'cause your horse's mane falls to the left of the neck.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Doesn't matter to me... My pony has a thick pretty mane and I'm thinking about parting it so It will lay on both sides


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I spent all summer trying to train Dougie's mane onto the right side but it was mission impossible. It is currently lying on both sides. He has a lot of mane.


----------



## PaulAlboran (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, here in Spain, if your on your horse, the mane is on the left side. You will nearly never see a horse with the mane in the right side. I noticed a lot of your horses have their mane cut, here they never cut them and nearly every horse has long tale and mane! Normally if you see a horse with there mane cut it meens its a female, and if its long it a stallion or male.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Show TN Walking Horses go on the left, I believe. Oh, geez it might be the right now.. Gads, I need to go look at Sunny's to see what side his is on, ah ha. Can't remember now.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, it's the right


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

For hunters it is on the right side. Yeah it really shouldn't matter, but hunters is all about tradition, and when you don't go with tradition in the hunt ring, it usually doesn't end well. There is a reason we don't get blinged out saddles like the western people get


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

I have two TWH's, full brother and sister. Rose's mane falls to the right, Skye's to the left. Momma's was to the left, Daddy's is to the right. Can't think of other get, all colts and fillies left farm as weanlings so nothing was set yet.
Genetics and comparisons between siblings is pretty cool to me.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My Paso Fino's is on the right.....My Welsh has such a thich mane it's parted naturally lol.....my mini's mane looks like tina turner's and is all over the place, and my Paint Clydesdale's mane is half on the left, half on the right


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Athena's is on the left side.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Back in the day, knights carried their swords on their left hip which is how it came to be we now to this day mount to the left. They couldn't mount to the right with their sword being in the way.and part the mane to the right so its continues to stay out of the way as it did back then for them.


----------

